# Factory Options from VIN?



## Mike Bell (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm in the process of buying a 2k2 540i, and have the vin. What's the best way to find out what factory options came with?

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## Mike Bell (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone? Can you actually tell from the VIN? If anyone can tell me, the vin is WBADN63402GM74395. I did a fullvin.com and didn't see anything vulgar. Was looking to see what original factory options were. Is there a fee associated with looking up the service history?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Hi Mike. The car is in the BMW data base by VIN and a service or parts person should be able to access the original equipment/options list via the computer at the dealership. I got such a readout on a couple of my cars from friendly parts folks at my dealership.

Others have reported getting the runaround when they attempted to get the info. Maybe the legal department has cautioned them to be careful or something. :tsk: In my opinion, your best bet is to politely try the parts counter.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Mike Bell said:


> Anyone? Can you actually tell from the VIN? If anyone can tell me, the vin is WBADN63402GM74395. I did a fullvin.com and didn't see anything vulgar. Was looking to see what original factory options were. Is there a fee associated with looking up the service history?


Mike Bell,

Here is what came up for your VIN http://www.decodethis.com/Default.aspx?tabid=65&vin=WBADN63402GM74395

FYI...your VIN breaks down into 7 parts as follows:

WBA = BMW AG
DN63 = model code (540i 540iA)
4 = restraint system identifier (4 means seat belts, dual-stage advanced front airbags)
0 = VIN check digit
2 = model year identifier (2 means MY2002)
G = plant code (G means Munich plant)
M74395 = Sequential production number

Hope this helps


----------



## Mike Bell (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the head up guys. I had actually used decodethis.com, but disregarded the results due to the fact that in the options it says cool weather package with high pressure headlight spray or whatever the hell that's called. When I look at the pics of the car, the lil squares aren't on the bumper for that. I did a fullvin and the car looked clean from that site's perspective. Hopefully I'm not missing anything carfax would have and fullvin doesn't.


----------



## msiedliski (Oct 24, 2012)

*My vin msrp sticker with options*

Wbagj8325wdm25297


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Use this site to check your car's options: http://www.rubmw.ru/vincode/eng/


----------



## TinyRK (May 30, 2013)

...or this:
http://www.bmwvin.com/


----------



## msiedliski (Oct 24, 2012)

*Thank u *


----------

